# Best  z77 motherboard with i5-3570k for Gaming



## NiGHtfUrY (Oct 20, 2012)

*MOTHERBOARD* This is were i need some SERIOUS HELP..
I want a mobo for upto* rs.13000* and 99% z77 (unless someone here convinces me otherwise) for gaming. i have shortlisted a few mobos (please write the prices)-
1.gigabyte z77x -ud3h 
2.asus p8z77 v
3.asrock extreme 4/extreme 6
4.any other z77 mobo that fulfills my needs

I will use a single gpu for 1-2 years..but still i would like a sli crossfire. (to be on the safe side)
I will use just 1 ssd and 1 hdd and may buy an external hdd so i dont need more than 2 3.0 usb slots.i dont understand pci express slots (what are they for?) and i dont need that many of them (i guess)..also

 i have p/s 2 mouse & keyboard which is supported by ud3h. (dont know about others) so if i go for some a mobo without i have to buy a mouse and keyboard.

*OVERCLOCKING:*:yes but i will try my best to keep it to a minimal, upto 4.2 ghz (dont want to reduce the pc`s life as i plan to keep this confo. for a long time).

I am open to any companies mobo, just want it to be stable,reliable and deliver a good performance but personally i prefer gigabyte and then asus  and then other companies if they are really good.

Also if i increase my budget to 17k i get a whole new range of asus mobos but is it worth it?because that would mean that i would have to cut on other things like gpu.i will only increase the budget to 17k if the performance increases significantly.

p.s i think i am leaning towards gigabyte ud3h as it is a little less expensive than asus and more durable than asrock but then again these are my views tell me what you  think?
i live in delhi..can u tell me where can i get the best price?


----------



## havoknation (Oct 20, 2012)

Asrock z77 extreme 6 is best bang for money.. Go for it.

PS : Kickass overclocker


----------



## SunE (Oct 20, 2012)

+1 for Extreme 6


----------



## saikiasunny (Oct 20, 2012)

The extreme6 is gud.
But As you can increase the budget, the maximus v gene is a great option too. 
Or the p8z77-v/pro.
Usually, costlier the mobo, better the features it offers.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Oct 22, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> The extreme6 is gud.
> But As you can increase the budget, the maximus v gene is a great option too.
> Or the p8z77-v/pro.
> Usually, costlier the mobo, better the features it offers.



p877 v costs around 4k more than ud3h and extreme 6..i know it has those dlna and wifi features but being a gamer i will stick to a wired connection,so other than that is it worth it?my main concerns are durability..i dont want my mobo burnt after a month or two.
p.s i plan to overclock to 3.8ghz ghz max, i will go to 4.2 (if after a year my pc feels slow)


----------



## saikiasunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Its not just about the features, its about the quality. As you said you don't want your mobo to go bam, right? So you answered your own question . The extra 4k is justified.


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 22, 2012)

reliability & quality VRM = ASUS


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Oct 23, 2012)

unfortunately my max budget is 13000 for mobo..i am inclined towards asus but couldnt find a decent atx mobo for 13000..can you tell me some?

i am not a heavy overclocker..actually i will o/c MAX to 4.0ghz and that will happen after a year passes..maybe after 2-3 months i o/c to 3.8 ghz but not more than that..so other than overclocking any other reasons to buy it/?my main concern is durability and longitivity..and i read that asrock falls short of those criterias.but i have read really good reviews about asrock extreme4/6,so i am in a fit here (yet again)


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 23, 2012)

Get the gigabyte sniper m3 mobo for around 11k.


----------



## saikiasunny (Oct 23, 2012)

Ah man, i only suggested you those motherboards becoz of a reason. There is a lot of difference b/w a  12k and a 17k mobo. Not just with overclocking or additional features, the asus mobo is miles ahead of the GB board in the stability and durability sector. 
Asrock mobos are good for their price but no match for the asus. 
Are you sure you want an atx board. Coz the asus p8z77 m pro is the best for 13k but is an m-atx board.


----------

